# Turn Signals



## ochiocho (Aug 19, 2002)

How do you adjust the speed of the turn signals?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The speed of the turn signal flasher relay is directly related to the overall impedence of the system. If you want them slower, increase the impedance (resistors). If you want them faster, it's a little harder. The easiest way seem to be to use lower impedance bulbs - LED bulbs. There are also relay kits available on E-bay, but I wouldn't trust them.


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

the led bulbs wont work in the '02 se-r's i tried them (APC bulbs) sucks too cause the led signals would look good


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Pull one bulb out of each side, that will make them blink faster.....lol


----------



## ochiocho (Aug 19, 2002)

I tried taking one out on each side but do to the fact that there is only one bulb that makes it a little difficult. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

lol i was actually jokeing, when a bulb burns out thats a warning to fix it. (when the blinkers blink fast) On the other hand i have no idea what else you could do.


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

there are adjustable blinker mods out there i have seen them in SCC mag etc... look up nopi and other such providers.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

*Hyper SignAls!*

ok, i was wanting to do it my self. i cut the black wire and it made it blink fast. but not FAST FAST! but when u drive at nite and ur head lights are on they bling XTREMELY FAST!.. but... cut one sid eand see how u like it. first.. u can alwayse fix it up with a little snip and clip and sum black tape... (^_^) it works .. and its tite!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

You cut what black wire? If I recall correctly, there are only 2 wires...so if you cut the black one, you killed one of your signals. 

If you want a faster blink, you can just put in some smaller bulbs in the back (or front)...like the reverse lights. Just swap the bulbs and the sockets from the reverse lights to the turn signals....might need a little modification to fit the turn signal housing, but it works. I did it before....my mother thought something was wrong, so I switched it back.


----------



## Sherb (Sep 8, 2002)

I remember seeing ebay selling the 4x or whatever relays for turn signals.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I believe that there is a way to screw with your ground and it will make it blink faster. I saw a 240sx person doing it at the last Tampa meet.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

I actually cut my ground cable to both of my front turn signals.. cuz as i recall in the front there are 3 cable running to each signal...(one is ground one is power from lights and the other is the turn signal power)......but mine blink fast in the day time and at night when i turn the lights on they blink normal...but yeah it works and dont forget to tape up the ground cable and dont just let it sit there dangling...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

are you sure your front signals are working???without the ground, I dont see how you're getting this to work. (I can almost see since the turn signal wire doubles as a ground wire, but if that's the case, both filaments are working durring signals and when your parking lights are on, and this is bad b/c the excessive heat is going to make your bulb holders melt).


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

i;ve had it like this for 2 years and it has been working fine.. dont ask me how it works it just does... alot of honda owners do it the same way..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

tell me, when the lights are on, are you using both filaments at the same time all the time?


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *tell me, when the lights are on, are you using both filaments at the same time all the time? *


nah just one filament turns on all the time.... the low beam filament...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hmmm, that's pretty interesting. I'm going to do a little experimenting when I get my corners working again.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Try what I said...it works.  Dont know how long the bulb would laast though.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

from what i have heard there is a "flasher". i can't remember the technical term but you can get one working at a lower resistance say you have one rated at 80 if you get one rated at 40 then it's twice as fast. I'll be honest in saying this might be manufactorer specific and totally not right at all but I think I remember it being something like that.


----------



## ochiocho (Aug 19, 2002)

Thanks for all the inputs. I'll let you know what I did.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2002)

I cut the ground wires on the front turn signals, it was on my 93' Sentra and it worked for the front and back, i had it for a long time. And worked well. Very easy mod


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

alright. I finally got to a junk yard and found what I needed:








now, as soon as I get home, I can rewire my corners!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2002)

yeah, there you go, now just leave the ground wire unattached


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

eehh...fast blinkers will just attract more cops to your car. I'll just stick to the normal blink amber bulbs.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i use hyperwhite and reg blinkers and cops leave me alone.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I wish there was a way to have it hyperwhite on the parking lamp but it would blink amber. I tried once to put two blubs in each corner . It looked sweet as fu*k except that it was Ghetto as hell and it turned to a disaster in itself. 

here's my future plan:
I already have superbright 1157 LED bulbs on order








I will be using these for the parking lights. BTW, anyone have any experience with these?
as for the blinkers, here's my story and plan:
My fog lights are cracked (both of them). In the store, I've seen fog lights that have a 2nd bulb built in. If I get those, I can fix the fog light problem plus I can put an amber bulb in the 2nd socket and use that as my signal.

I think it'll look sweet.


----------

